# Celtic music, which scale/mode?



## Linda (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello  

Does anyone knows in which scale/mode celtic music is mostly composed in?
I hope to write a small piece for homework in that style.

here are a couple of examples:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd3a189v ... L&index=31

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOWTi42Vids

Thank you


----------



## StrangeCat (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry haven't listened to the example yet. It really will depend on the style of Celtic music. Most modes are Ionian, Mixolydian, Dorian, and Aolian. 

Try composing with Flatted Seventh, or mode with Flatted third and Seventh.

I think you would be fine just composing in Dorian mode^_-

Use Bel D Medias Celtic Winds through in a ton of Ornamentation and keep the melody simple.
Then you can arrange that with Harmony and Rhythm or just add some lush pads underneath(film cliche')

cool huh.

oh and certain modes will be used for a certain feel...Composing in Aolian sounds sort of sad and dark A Aeolian(minor) ABCDEFGA

I guess it depends on what you are composing, what you want to get across to the listener.


----------



## bryla (Sep 1, 2009)

+1 to strangecat

also pentatonic scales. Not only the ones from the root, but all the ones that fit a chord.

For example if you are in A minor, you could try the A minor pentatonic. But also the E minor pentatonic, and the reason I prefer Dorian mode: B pentatonic


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 1, 2009)

The Lydian mode has achieved a certain amount of attention in Celtic theme films. As to the authenticity I couldn't say but that mode was very common in Gregorian chant which was prevalent in that culture going way back.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 1, 2009)

In other words just use the white keys, pick a note to start on, and start drinking.


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't you have the order reversed there Nick?


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Dave for mentioning the lydian mode and Nick ... good tip  

Linda


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 1, 2009)

Anytime, Linda. I'm always happy to be helpful. 








Sorry Dave - it was the whiskey that made me do it.


----------



## StrangeCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Careful when picking out those white keys^_- There is a lot of pentatonic in Celtic music, using white keys and a pentatonic scale will sound Chinese and almost Japanese.

Using a mode with all white keys doesn't make the music Celtic.
Cheers Guys and Gals! o-[][]-o


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 2, 2009)

If you want to hear some fantastic Irish music check out:

The Chieftains

I love Water from the Well, Down the Old Plank Road, and of course the Long Black Veil is legendary.

Much of the tonal implications of Irish music come directly from the tunings of the Pipes and whistles etc. So if you learn these and write with these scales it will sound irish if you use proper instrumentation (Pipes,whistles,fiddles,bodhran,harp). Also the music is full of ornamentation like Couperin or Baroque music, it can be quite virtuosic in it's apparent drunkenness. 

Also there are the stereotypical reels and jigs which are more meter and tempo things but are important.

In Irish music you also here lots of people playing the tune and improvising a tiny bit off it. And throwing in droning 5th's makes it celtic right away.

Also for American punk Irish music check out the Dropkick Murphey's.

My knowledge of Scottish music is Braveheart or NYFD drums and pipes.


----------



## Linda (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you everybody for your help  

Here is a short theme that I worked on today, do I come close to an easy celtic theme? I know it's very short, but that's all I could come up with for today :oops: 

http://www.divshare.com/download/8363166-e6f

oh not to forget, I used the D ionian mode (major) for this, what you think?

Linda

I


----------



## david robinson (Sep 2, 2009)

hello linda,
just listened.......the level was very soft, try boosting a bit next time.
anyway, it's nice.
suggestion:
try changing the mode without changing the key.
eg: try it Mixolydian style by lowering the 7th a semitone.
or try it Dorian by lowering both the 3rd and the 7th.
this will change the mood as well.
good ear training.
David R.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 2, 2009)

You're right StrangeCat, it's okay to stagger onto the black keys instead.


----------



## Linda (Sep 2, 2009)

David here is an short example of: *Dorian in D: Dm G Am*

I used the D dorian scale, with Dm G Am as triads, this really does feels like medieval music, don't you think?  

http://www.divshare.com/download/8366100-6e3

I've never composed in modes before, only in maj or min, what a joy  

Thanks


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2009)

Linda,

please use your volume knob and make it louder!


----------



## Linda (Sep 2, 2009)

Oops I did it again hi hi :oops: 

edit: the volume is now louder.


----------



## david robinson (Sep 2, 2009)

linda,
that's the idea.
also, you may use the standard dominant 7th chord 
on the 5th degree - A7 in D - for a substitute for the
modal 5th.
gives a stronger sense of completion.
and hyou may change the minor "I" to a "major I"
for stability in endings.
try this:
Dm - G - Dm - Em - C - A(7) - Dmaj.
David R.


----------



## Linda (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks David, I will try it out.

Linda


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 4, 2009)

Strange Cat, you can play all the modes on the white keys only; just begin on a different final/drone to change the mode.  



Linda, Mixolydian is, traditionally, the most common mode (G to G on the white keys), but dorian and aeolian are frequently used too (as are some major pentatones). 

cheers


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll drink to that.


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 4, 2009)

I am glad that I am the only one who doesn't want to drink right after I hear Celtic music , i am not quite sure what it is about the music. Maybe i just watch Boondock Saints too often.

Here is a Scottish war piece I wrote when we were trying out the drums of war pathes, its kinda half finished but still kinda weird as hell. All the winds are the freebies from the K3 library - whichis ultra high quality considerng its free!

PS i have no idea what modes I am using - I just kinda play stuff in that sounds like its from Gangs of New York

http://www.mikebarry.net/vi/CallingtheClans.mp3


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 4, 2009)

mikebarry @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> I am glad that I am the only one who doesn't want to drink right after I hear Celtic music , i am not quite sure what it is about the music. Maybe i just watch Boondock Saints too often.
> 
> Here is a Scottish war piece I wrote when we were trying out the drums of war pathes, its kinda half finished but still kinda weird as hell. All the winds are the freebies from the K3 library - whichis ultra high quality considerng its free!
> 
> ...



LOL how much did you drink? 

Mostly mixolydian, with some extra-modal madness.


----------

